
Bloomberg stocker chart trading game - dluan
http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2015-stock-chart-trading-game/?ticker=dell&gameid=1454223359427
======
dluan
This game is fun and addicting. I got pretty high scores too.

Unfortunately it's kind of easy to game, in that the window actually adjusts
before big changes because I believe it's trying to predict the range. Also,
if your reactions are fast then it's pretty easy.

